# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Order of Pictures Posted to Social Group.

## Ed Goist

Is there any way for a social group's administrator to change the order (or even better, to randomize the order) of the pictures posted to a Social Group? Thanks!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Are you referring to Group Pictures? If not, be more specific about what are you referring to, and please provide a direct link. There are a lot of ways to post images within groups. I can't imagine a reason to randomize something when most people prefer knowing where something is located if they wish to return to see it.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Are you referring to Group Pictures? If not, be more specific about what are you referring to, and please provide a direct link. There are a lot of ways to post images within groups. I can't imagine a reason to randomize something when most people prefer knowing where something is located if they wish to return to see it.


Hi Scott:

Thanks for the reply. 

Yes - I'm talking about the 'Group Photos', most especially the 5 that appear on the group's main page.

I think it would be nice to have these five photos randomize with each visit to the page, so that one would see a sampling of the photos uploaded over the history of the Group, and not just the 5 most recent. Also, in terms of the admin being able to choose which 5 pics go on the main page, (and again referencing the Morris group) I thought it would make sense for the photo of Sonny Morris with his fiddle to always be on the 'home page' for the group.

Regarding the 'View All' view of the photos, you're right - There would be no reason to randomize this view, as maintaining these pictures in reverse chronological order not only makes sense, but also makes it easier for folks to find pictures a second time (as you point out).

This certainly isn't a major issue. I just thought it would be a nice viewing option for the Group's main page.

In closing, thanks for the 'Social Groups' section of the Cafe website. It's yet another great resource available here on the site!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

That functionality is not built into the forum software.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks for the reply Scott. 
I wanted to make sure this wasn't an option I was just missing.
Have a great one.
-Ed

----------

